# Four Seasons Park Hyatt is it Hyatt?



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 14, 2012)

What changed when Four Seasons Aviara changed to Park Hyatt?

Is there any integration with the Hyatt timeshare resorts?  Is there a point exchange option to get into Four Seasons?

Sorry for the simple questions, Buy Hyatt and Four Seasons are off the map for Marriott guys like me.  Sure would like to know how to get into Aviara or Carmel.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 14, 2012)

The Four Seasons Aviara is still Four Seasons. The hotel next door is now managed by Hyatt.

Four Seasons Aviara is available pretty often in the Oct - Dec timeframe. Just put in an ongoing search.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 14, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> Sorry for the simple questions, Buy Hyatt and Four Seasons are off the map for Marriott guys like me.  Sure would like to know how to get into Aviara or Carmel.



Your avatar says you own Four Seasons Troon.  It seems like your best bet to trade in to Aviaria is with your FS preference?

Hyatt Carmel Highlands shows up in II from time to time, why don't you set up an exchange request?

H


----------



## MaryH (Apr 15, 2012)

I was checking something on the Hyatt hotel side and found that you can now book the Park Hyatt Avira as GP awards.  It is category 6 or 22K points on the hotel side.  I think I would rather save my GP points for Park Hyatt Vendome in Paris, one of my favourite hotels


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 15, 2012)

Many Hotel branded TS companies build a TS next to a hotel of the same brand. The Four Seasons did this in CA. 

Now the hotel has changed hands but the TS is still a Four Seasons.   

This means that you likely can't charge purchase at the hotel back to your room like you could have done before.


----------



## GregGH (Apr 26, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> This means that you likely can't charge purchase at the hotel back to your room like you could have done before.



Hi Bill
you can charge at the hotel, or golf course, and charge it to your FS villa...FYI

Greg
Ps ... Carmel ....wish there was a great TS there....


----------

